# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  show off your tank or racks

## jasonmcgilvrey83

Pretty sure its been done before but let me see what u got. Its always fun yo see the diffrent ways people set up their tanks and rack. I will psetost mine once i set up my photobucket again in a few minutes.

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/...psb310dd59.jpg

http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/...psbfa48993.jpg

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013),_Kam_ (01-20-2014)

----------


## monty_python9

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I have to rearrange a bunch of stuff before I post muwahaha

----------


## DooLittle

Um, pretty sure I'd get an infraction if I showed you guys my rack...:p

----------

_Annarose15_ (06-24-2013),_Anya_ (06-26-2013),_BHReptiles_ (07-01-2013),_BrandiR_ (11-17-2013),_Buttons_ (06-25-2013),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (06-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-25-2013),_Inarikins_ (07-06-2013),_jben_ (06-30-2013),_Kam_ (01-20-2014),_liv_ (07-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (06-25-2013),_ROACH_ (12-07-2013),StoneyMc (09-26-2014)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Nice rack monty. What u got in them?

----------

_monty_python9_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Lol doolittle. Theres privite sites for that. Haha. Yes my spelling sucks. Lol

----------


## dillan2020

Here is a pick of one of my snake racks and two rat racks and another pick of a hatchling rack I recently made.

----------


## carlson

> Here is a pick of one of my snake racks and two rat racks and another pick of a hatchling rack I recently made.


For your rat racks are those just 2x2s painted black? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Here is our current setup.
Leo's on the left, growout in the center and hatchling rack on the right.


Rat growout all the way on the left. ARS 7010 and 7 high Vision V70 for the adult females in the center, then 7 high Vision V35 for males and additional growouts.


Rat and ASF breeding racks

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013),MarkS (06-26-2013)

----------


## AdamL8

> Rat and ASF breeding racks


That's an awesome setup for rat breeding.

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## JohnNJ

For those with rat racks in the house, how do you handle all of the dust from the bedding and the food?

----------


## dillan2020

> For your rat racks are those just 2x2s painted black? Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


 Yes just 2x2 painted black

----------

_carlson_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## dillan2020

> For those with rat racks in the house, how do you handle all of the dust from the bedding and the food?


I have to sweep up bedding they nock out every few days but they don't really create any crazy amount of dust that I notice.

----------


## Ben.L

Excuse the mess, but you get the idea!  :Razz:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## AdamL8

What mess?...

----------


## Ben.L

General clutter and king snake turd in the top tub  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Theweinz

Hey guys,
I notice some of you keep you rat racks next to your snake racks. Does this make it more difficult to handle your animals with the scent of rodent in the air? My carpet and retic would get me everytime if I did that! Beautiful set ups. Thanks for the photos.
JW

----------


## carlson

My carpet has my 18 rat tubs right next to her she can't see them. Can't see out of her cage. I have zero problems

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Konotashi

> My carpet has my 18 rat tubs right next to her she can't see them. Can't see out of her cage. I have zero problems
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Doesn't mean she can't smell them.  :Wink:  

I know some people pre-scent a room before feeding to get a better feeding response from their snakes, so I'm also curious about people who have rats and snakes in the same room.

----------


## carlson

> Doesn't mean she can't smell them.  
> 
> I know some people pre-scent a room before feeding to get a better feeding response from their snakes, so I'm also curious about people who have rats and snakes in the same room.


I have all my snakes and rats in the same 8x8 room I have no problems with any snake. Even with them smelling them or anything. I have over 100 rats next to my snakes they dont care. They eat most weeks some will take weeks off like snakes do.
Add: I can also handle ant time with out issues except my spider girl is the devil. But she came with a devil past an heart. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## zues

Here are the snake racks. Sorry about the cell pic.

Here is my rat set up in a 9 x 12 shed in the backyard.

----------


## Archimedes

Today is not the best day for pics, because there's some changes to be made to both tanks, but here we are: ball python on left, bearded dragon on right. (bonus: spot the beardie! Super-bonus: spot the python!  :Razz: )

----------


## qegalpal

> Here are the snake racks. Sorry about the cell pic.
> 
> Here is my rat set up in a 9 x 12 shed in the backyard.


Love your snake set up.

Here's my modest set up.

----------


## norwegn113

not exactly a rack but it does say rack or tank. Here is one of mine!

----------

4theSNAKElady (06-26-2013),_Archimedes_ (06-25-2013),Cumminsman (11-18-2014),Misa601 (03-17-2014),_patientz3ro_ (01-20-2014),SideShowMom (07-29-2014)

----------


## AdamL8

> General clutter and king snake turd in the top tub


If you didn't point it out I wouldn't have considered there to be any significant clutter there.

----------

_Ben.L_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## Ben.L

Clean freak here  :Wink:

----------


## timely.grace

I've got 6 tubs (with the exception of 2 in QT) just on an industrial steel shelving unit. The cords from all the mats/thermometers etc just drives me BATTY. Do snake racks have built in heat sources, orrrr?

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Wow there's some nice tanks and rack set ups. It's amazing what people can build with imagination. Nice rat breeding racks too. I use to breed rats but for pets. Lol. Very smart animals.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Not all of them but showing different styles.

Snake room

Economy AP racks holding 6 quarts tubs



Economy AP rack holding V18 quarts tubs



Economy AP rack holding 15 and 32 quarts tubs



AP racks holding 32 quarts tubs



C-Serpents rack holding V18 tubs



C-Serpent 4x2 cage



Office / Colubrids / Gecko Room

Economy animal plastic rack holding 41 quarts tubs



Rat room

Homemade racks I built (there are more now)

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013),_Inarikins_ (07-06-2013),_jben_ (06-30-2013)

----------


## toyota89

Deb how do you like the ap economy racks? 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RaskaNeil



----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> not exactly a rack but it does say rack or tank. Here is one of mine!


That is really kewl! Did you do that yourself?? Its a great show piece!  :Good Job:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Deb how do you like the ap economy racks? 
> 
> Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2


I LOVE the hatchlings racks and the one with 15/32 quarts tubs, they are very sturdy yet light weight and since my room is anywhere between 76 and 86 degrees they are the perfect racks for that room, the one with 41 quarts tubs however it's too wobbly for my taste which is why that´s the only one I have.

----------


## toyota89

Yeah they're what I plan on buying. My room runs between 77-84°f. I don't want full sided racks. I like being able to look in the side of the tubs and see my balls without opening the tubs. 

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Anya

Okay, I'll bite.  :Razz: 

Cali King tank- waaay too big for him, but he uses every last inch of it...so maybe not?



Hoggie tank-



Crestie tank, although soon to be a planted crestie viv-



Beardie tank-



Ultra boring ancient bp rack w/crap all over it...lol- 



So hopefully someday I'll have some really pretty setups, but right now mine feel pretty boring.  :Razz: 

Edit- 

Oh, and I almost forgot my little desk buddy, Charlie! How could I forget her??


Whoah, my desk is sooper messy...

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Anya,

Is that a 40br for your cali king?  They like to burrow but it looks like those rock spots are good for hiding.  Mine is in a 40br with about 3-4 inches of aspen for him to burrow in.

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Anya

> Anya,
> 
> Is that a 40br for your cali king?  They like to burrow but it looks like those rock spots are good for hiding.  Mine is in a 40br with about 3-4 inches of aspen for him to burrow in.


Yup, sure is. I got him as a skinny tiny rescue, and I'm busy putting some meat on him. He's actually 5, but you'd never know it...So I'm sure he'll grow into it. But a 20l would be plenty suitable, lol Seriously. 

He loves his eco earth, and does plenty of tunneling through it.  :Very Happy:  His favorite thing is tunneling under his water dish.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## norwegn113

> That is really kewl! Did you do that yourself?? Its a great show piece!


Yes i built it and im finally building the last of the tanks in the matching set collection. This one will house (3) 2'×2'×7' cages for my boas!  The room is going to look pretty cool when they are finished and they all match.

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> For those with rat racks in the house, how do you handle all of the dust from the bedding and the food?


We have to vacuum the floor a couple times a week to take care of the bedding they knock out,  and do a more detailed cleaning once every couple months to keep the dust down.  But we live in the desert so it's dusty here in general all the time!




> Hey guys,
> I notice some of you keep you rat racks next to your snake racks. Does this make it more difficult to handle your animals with the scent of rodent in the air? My carpet and retic would get me everytime if I did that! Beautiful set ups. Thanks for the photos.
> JW


With our BP's it doesn't effect them at all, except when we move a new animal from QT into the main reptile room.  Some will be alittle bit more active/food hunting at first.  But no worse than a building female or female who's back on food after laying who wants to come out of the tub looking for food any time you open it!

----------


## alykoz

> Okay, I'll bite. 
> 
> Cali King tank- waaay too big for him, but he uses every last inch of it...so maybe not?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggie tank-
> 
> 
> ...


cool set-ups? who's Charlie??

----------


## Anya

Aw, I never turn down the opportunity to talk about Charlie. 

Charlie's a female Grey's treefrog who lives on my desk.  :Razz:  They're a native north american species. Last summer she snuck into my bathroom in my old trailer back in KS and never left. All summer and fall she ate bugs in the bathroom around the light, and slept during the day in the overflow drain in the bathtub. Well, fall turned into winter and she'd been with us for months, part of our family so to speak, so no one ever thought of kicking her outside. Then in the middle of winter we moved out of the trailer, and I scooped her up and she went with us. And now we're in California, and she's still here. My desk is a far cry from her free-range in the bathroom, but I still feed her her bugs, and she seems happy.  :Razz: 

Her iherp-

http://www.iherp.com/HerpTrack/MyAni...nimalID=126090

She's got two pictures on there, one of her grey phase, and one of her dark green/mossy phase. She's bright green right now, though. She seems to stay grey in the winter mostly, and bright green in the summer, depending on her mood. If you look closely at the pic of her tub I just posted, you can see her in the very middle, facing the camera on her branch.

----------

_alykoz_ (06-28-2013),MarkS (06-26-2013)

----------


## MarkS

I Love Gray tree frogs.  Way under rated as a pet.  Very personable and fun to watch it's almost like looking at a different frog every day.

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> (bonus: spot the beardie! Super-bonus: spot the python! )


Just a guess, but is the cat looking at one of them?    :Wink: 

(I've found more escaped snakes by watching my cat then in any other way)

----------


## toyota89

> Today is not the best day for pics, because there's some changes to be made to both tanks, but here we are: ball python on left, bearded dragon on right. (bonus: spot the beardie! Super-bonus: spot the python! )


The bearded dragon is on the rock basking you can see his tail hanging down. Can't find the ball python.

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Seth702

looks like ball is in the yellow hide

----------


## Ben.L

Damn I wish we could get the economy AP racks in the UK. They look great for hatchlings and very affordable  :Good Job:

----------


## Anya

> I Love Gray tree frogs.  Way under rated as a pet.  Very personable and fun to watch it's almost like looking at a different frog every day.


I know, right? They should definitely be easier to find CB in the pet trade. If I ever get back to KS, I'm seriously thinking about finding myself a male I like, and breeding her.

Edit: Or maybe I should learn to get the name right first... :Embarassed: 

Edit2: And then I saw this- http://www.petco.com/product/118248/...ree-Frog-.aspx

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

Here are a few as the years have gone by I've had a bunch!

125 Gallon


My first "rack" system



A bunch of enclosures in my "Zoo room"


My first Acrylic divided enclosure


My current hatchling rack in my BP room (Currently under renovations)

----------

_Anya_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

I really like acrylic one. Did u make it or buy it and how much was it all together?

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

> I really like acrylic one. Did u make it or buy it and how much was it all together?


I made the black one. It was pretty expensive. I think the materials were around 500.00 or so

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Money well spent. It looks great.

----------


## grcforce327

> show off your tank.


Here's my tank!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-06-2013),_TerrieL_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## BHReptiles

Okay...I have a couple of old pictures...but they will work nonetheless.



This is an CB-70 and a Sweaterbox rack both from RBI. This was taken before I had snakes in them. Now 5 of the 7 tubs are full. Breeder girls on the bottom, grow-outs and males on top.



This is a homemade 8 tub 28qt rack. The bottom 4 tubs house my corn snakes. The top four tubs (a seperate strip of flexwatt) are currently unused, but those tubs will be replaced with 6qt hatchling tubs as my makeshift hatchling rack.



One of several QT tanks. I really need to get a QT rack but for now the tanks do fine. The QT tanks actually all have newspaper in them but the setup is the same. They also have 3 of 4 sides blacked out but I did that after this picture was taken. 



Finally, this is my "display tank" (pardon my clutter on the shelves). In there is a miami phase corn snake. She's more of a pet than anything. However, I plan on upgrading my corns and getting them a 7 or 8 tub rack (to house another breeding project from them). She'll go in the corn rack and I will turn this into either a beardie tank or a crestie tank...one of the two.

Coming in August, I'm getting a V-18 rack and possibly a hatchling rack (I have to decide if I want both a V-18 rack and a hatchling rack or just the V-18 rack with more tubs in it). I plan on ordering from Chris at C-serpents and picking up my order at the NARBC. I'm also building a cornsnake hatchling rack this fall because I'll have corn snake babies in the spring.

----------


## Artemille

> Here is our current setup.
> Leo's on the left, growout in the center and hatchling rack on the right.


Are those v15 tubs on the top right? How long do you keep hatchlings in them?

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Very colorful. That fish tank looks really neat. Kinda make me want to have fish so I can have a set up like that

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Coca cola. Good stuff. Nice rack.

----------


## BHReptiles

> Coca cola. Good stuff. Nice rack.


Haha. thanks! I have a minifridge that's a 2-door where I keep my frozen rodents. Since I only use the freezer part for frozen rodents, the bottom gets used for my cokes and anything else I might have. Once I get my beardie, I'll keep beardie food in there too.

----------


## Expensive hobby

A few of mine:






















Thats not all of them but what ive got on the phone right now...

If there are any duplicate pictures I apologize.

----------


## Expensive hobby

Oh and BTW, give a few weeks and I will show you a proper BP enclosure after I build it.

Think naturalistic display tank with all husbandry requirements met  :Wink:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Oh and BTW, give a few weeks and I will show you a proper BP enclosure after I build it.
> 
> Think naturalistic display tank with all husbandry requirements met


Like this

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Like this


Very much the idea! Nice setup!

It will be 40"L x 18"H x 18"D

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

This one is 3'x2'x18". 

I like to keep display cages:
Boa cage: 6'x4'x3'

Gecko cage:

Other boa cage:


I have 3 boaphiles waiting for me to get heat tape and another thermostat.

----------

Gouzman (04-08-2014)

----------


## Seth702

That gecko cage is awesome, how did you make the dirt/substrate walls?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I used black silicone(GE II with no mildew stuff) to cover the sides, and then used Great Stuff window sealer(blue can) to make ledges and stuff. Covered that (as its yellow) with black silicone and covered the silicone with Eco earth. 

Saw it on a gecko website.

----------


## Seth702

Its awesome, filing that away in the ole memory bank for when I get my house and can setup display cages haha.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Yeah she seems to be enjoying it. Haha

----------


## Expensive hobby

> This one is 3'x2'x18". 
> 
> I like to keep display cages:
> Boa cage: 6'x4'x3'
> 
> Gecko cage:
> 
> Other boa cage:
> 
> ...


Very nice! With heat tape like flex watt where do you apply it on a wooden enclosure? Mine will be wood construction with Formica laminate inside and sealed with silicone for water proofing but I'm not sure as to where the heat tape goes...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

For the boa cage (my only wooden one), I cut out a hole on the bottom, covered the hole with plexiglass, and attached the heat pad/flexwatt to the outside of the plexiglass. That way my heat tape doesn't have to be set so high as it just heats through the plexiglass and Lino.

I used silicone to seal the inside as well.

More pictures:

----------


## Pyrate81

Hobby-  Is your house an aquarium store?   :Wink: 

Great displays thus far, cannot wait to get my pvc cages next year and make my snakes' enclosures "pretty".   :Very Happy:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I used black silicone(GE II with no mildew stuff) to cover the sides, and then used Great Stuff window sealer(blue can) to make ledges and stuff. Covered that (as its yellow) with black silicone and covered the silicone with Eco earth. 
> 
> Saw it on a gecko website.


yeah, you did a great job with that gecko cage!! It looks like some type of display youd see in a zoo!!!

----------


## Expensive hobby

Teaser?



0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------

_Seth702_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Guess nobody cares to see how awesome this enclosure is really gonna be...

That's ok, I'll keep all the awesomeness for myself  :Wink: 


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## Tribal

That is going to be an awesome enclosure.... I see lights bursting towards the heavens in the background when I look at it ....... :Good Job:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> That is going to be an awesome enclosure.... I see lights bursting towards the heavens in the background when I look at it .......


Don't know if sarcastic or not...

Lmao. Thank you. It's not the best in the world, but I assure you it will be at least nice.

Pro-products RHP's, automated humidity control, plenty of storage, furniture quality looks, secure and strong as an ox.

It'll be nice to just get to admire my snakes instead of constantly worrying about things in their glass fish tanks.


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## MarkS

I'm guessing green tree python condos?  

Should be pretty awsome.   :Good Job:

----------


## Seth702

> Teaser?


Looks great, You definitely go all out on your tanks and enclosures. Cant wait to see a finished product.

----------


## Tribal

Just a little ego boost lol.  On a serious note it really does look good.  Alot better than anything I can do.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I'm guessing green tree python condos?  
> 
> Should be pretty awsome.


Actually gonna be for my 2 boas in my sig. Well for awhile lol.




> Looks great, You definitely go all out on your tanks and enclosures. Cant wait to see a finished product.


Thank you! Finished product coming soon!




> Just a little ego boost lol.  On a serious note it really does look good.  Alot better than anything I can do.


Lol thanks for the ego boost haha. Maybe I can do some good and show others some ideas so they too can save a grip of money by DIY'ing.



0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## MsMissy

*taps foot waiting quite impatiently* 

is it done yet, is it done yet?  :Very Happy:

----------


## norwegn113

Is that all one piece or is that just a table the two cages are sitting on?

----------


## DPBallPythons

Racks from *LP Racks*, Denmark. As you can see I started off with half racks (half racks = 5 tubs high). The smaller rack is V18, the middle one is V35 and the larger one is V70. Works great ! If you wonder why the middle tub on the V35 and V70 rack is missing it is because the sensor to my thermostats are located on those heating mats and makes it difficult to slide the tubs all the way through. Anyone have a solution to that problem? Sorry for my messy room  :Razz:

----------


## Expensive hobby

> *taps foot waiting quite impatiently* 
> 
> is it done yet, is it done yet?


Haha not quite. They've got me working 10 and 12hr days right now so time is short but I work on it every chance I get...




> Is that all one piece or is that just a table the two cages are sitting on?


The top sections are one piece an the stand(the 2x4 construction) is another piece. All is getting skinned with cabinet grade plywood and painted(don't hate me for painting can grade wood) black, to match our other furniture in the living room.

I made the pieces separate so they can be moved easily. There will be provisions to attach them for safety and to keep then aligned.


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## norwegn113

> Haha not quite. They've got me working 10 and 12hr days right now so time is short but I work on it every chance I get...
> 
> 
> 
> The top sections are one piece an the stand(the 2x4 construction) is another piece. All is getting skinned with cabinet grade plywood and painted(don't hate me for painting can grade wood) black, to match our other furniture in the living room.
> 
> I made the pieces separate so they can be moved easily. There will be provisions to attach them for safety and to keep then aligned.
> 
> 
> ...


 ok cool. cant wait to see it finished. I love seeing what other people create! You were asking earlier about attachind an UTH to wood? It looks like you have wood working skills so this is what you do! ... on the bottom of the cage cut out a hole 1" smaller than a ceramic tile. ( I use a 16"x16" tile) I cut the hole to 15"x15" and then route the tile into the remaining 1/2" surrounding the hole so you have a 1/2" lip all the way around the hole to where the tile is flush with the INSIDE of the enclosure. Then silicone the tile onto that lip. When that dries cover the whole floor with laminate and you have a perfectly waterproof spot on the floor that you can attach a UTH to the outside and the ceramic transfers the heat perfectly to the inside with very little heat loss!. There you have it, from one custom cage builder to the next! Did you check out a pic of my set up?

----------


## Expensive hobby

> ok cool. cant wait to see it finished. I love seeing what other people create! You were asking earlier about attachind an UTH to wood? It looks like you have wood working skills so this is what you do! ... on the bottom of the cage cut out a hole 1" smaller than a ceramic tile. ( I use a 16"x16" tile) I cut the hole to 15"x15" and then route the tile into the remaining 1/2" surrounding the hole so you have a 1/2" lip all the way around the hole to where the tile is flush with the INSIDE of the enclosure. Then silicone the tile onto that lip. When that dries cover the whole floor with laminate and you have a perfectly waterproof spot on the floor that you can attach a UTH to the outside and the ceramic transfers the heat perfectly to the inside with very little heat loss!. There you have it, from one custom cage builder to the next! Did you check out a pic of my set up?


Thanks for the advice! I actually changed my mind and I'm gonna go with Pro-Products RHP's instead.

And yes I did check out your build and it looks phenomenal! Awesome work!


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## norwegn113

> Thanks for the advice! I actually changed my mind and I'm gonna go with Pro-Products RHP's instead.
> 
> And yes I did check out your build and it looks phenomenal! Awesome work!
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
> 0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
> 1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013


i run pro product rhp in all of my set ups ( they work fantastic as far as im concerned ...BUT just to be on the safe side I did inlay a tile into the floor of all of the cages anyways. It only cost me $1.67 per cage to do it . Now I have a back up plan just in case I have a mechanical failure in one of my RHP ( unlikely but possibly) The way I look at it , for that price its better to be safe than soory. I could run an UTH while waiting for a replacement RHP. Something to think about!

----------


## Expensive hobby

> i run pro product rhp in all of my set ups ( they work fantastic as far as im concerned ...BUT just to be on the safe side I did inlay a tile into the floor of all of the cages anyways. It only cost me $1.67 per cage to do it . Now I have a back up plan just in case I have a mechanical failure in one of my RHP ( unlikely but possibly) The way I look at it , for that price its better to be safe than soory. I could run an UTH while waiting for a replacement RHP. Something to think about!


Good idea!


0.1.0 Normal Ball Python
0.1.0 Columbian B.C.I. 2013
1.0.0  EBV Red Group Pastel Hypo Jungle B.C.I. 2013

----------


## AIngram

> not exactly a rack but it does say rack or tank. Here is one of mine!


OMG LOVE that!!!  Can you make me one???????

----------


## AIngram

Hubby is making sliding doors this weekend.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Smitty524

my setup

----------


## norwegn113

> my setup


nice looking set up.....very clean looking and sleek. I like that!

----------


## Slitherous

Here's my Vision Rack system. My home-made incubator is on the top shelf now, but the photo just shows a spare tub up there. Photo #2 is the incubator, (15L aquarium). I have 5 bp's, seven leopard geckos, and 8 bp eggs incubating in, (or on), it. 
Love it.....whole thing sits in a corner of the room, very space-savvy set up!



And here is the incubator: Pip day should be around 8-14/24-2013

----------


## greenacid

My tank

----------


## Shadera

It ain't much, but it's home.

I'm in the process of rebuilding from scratch after selling off just about everything before my cross country move.



Also have a table to work on, big trash can, metal rack/shelving to hold supplies, and my coolerbator.  Just a normal spare bedroom turned snake room.

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Just an update. Got my new one set up. Here it is.

----------

Crazymonkee (11-17-2013)

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

> Um, pretty sure I'd get an infraction if I showed you guys my rack...:p


I'm pretty sure we don't want to see your rack,I can only imagine what ya look like,bahahaha olololoolol,for real!!!

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899



----------


## scooter11

Not all, but shots i had on my phone

Boa cage 4x2x2


15 quart hold back rack


41 quart female/adult rack





Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I'm pretty sure we don't want to see your rack,I can only imagine what ya look like,bahahaha olololoolol,for real!!!


I'd rather look at Doolittle, than an inflated ego meatball like someone in here

----------

_BrandiR_ (11-17-2013),DooLittle (11-17-2013)

----------


## BrandiR

> I'm pretty sure we don't want to see your rack,I can only imagine what ya look like,bahahaha olololoolol,for real!!!



If racks aren't your thing, that's cool.  But some of us have been trying to get a picture of Doolittle's rack for a very long time.  

It's just one infraction, Doolittle.  Take one for the team!!

----------

DooLittle (11-17-2013)

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Ego inflated is an under statement,lol,glad to see your paying attention to me   :Smile:  . I have more egotistical pics I can post up,maybe I will later if I remember...


> I'd rather look at Doolittle, than an inflated ego meatball like someone in here


 I can't help it I love myself and look good and damn proud of it   :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Lol if you think so

----------


## DooLittle

> Ego inflated is an under statement,lol,glad to see your paying attention to me   . I have more egotistical pics I can post up,maybe I will later if I remember... I can't help it I love myself and look good and damn proud of it


Are you proud of the way you talk down to people all the time???  Like you did to KayleighBrown yesterday too?  There was one other in the last day, but I don't remember where. But it's nothing new for you. Ugly personalities can't be covered up with muscles.   But yeah, if you think that looks good...

----------


## MJT_23

I just wish they would suspended or ban his account  :Sad:  insults just about everyone on daily occasions, and never, ever gives anything useful

----------

_Archimedes_ (11-17-2013),black06gt (12-07-2013),DooLittle (11-17-2013),_TerrieL_ (11-17-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Are you proud of the way you talk down to people all the time???  Like you did to KayleighBrown yesterday too?  There was one other in the last day, but I don't remember where. But it's nothing new for you. Ugly personalities can't be covered up with muscles.   But yeah, if you think that looks good...


Maybe he's over compensating for something  :Wink:

----------

_Archimedes_ (11-17-2013),_BrandiR_ (11-17-2013),DooLittle (11-17-2013)

----------


## BFT12890

Here is mine, ive since added a third but I have,

3x Animal plastics T8
2x Herpstat 2's (had the 2 cages for a while before the third so I didn't think to get the 4, although I kind of prefer 2x2)
3x RBI 40 watt heat panels







On the bottom of the third picture you can see a half finished custom built 4x2x2 melamine beardie enclose.

----------


## Expensive hobby

Here's my newest for my baby girl platty retic:

It's 36x20x14 with a 9x16 shelf

I built/finished most of it myself


Sent From an Enclosure

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Here's my newest for my baby girl platty retic:
> 
> It's 36x20x14 with a 9x16 shelf
> 
> I built/finished most of it myself
> 
> Edit: forgot picture lol
> 
> 
> Sent From an Enclosure





Sent From an Enclosure

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Lol. Doolittles rack must be hot. Lol. And for the douche that's causing problems in this post. U can kick rocks. No one cares what u say.

----------


## weston1

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/v9gm.jpg/ I'm only getting started with royals but here is my reptile room (bedroom)at the moment

----------


## BFT12890

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us I'm only getting started with royals but here is my reptile room (bedroom)at the moment


Looks good for just getting started

EDIT: embedded it brah

----------

weston1 (11-17-2013)

----------


## weston1

thanks *BFT12890* just getting used to posting on pc,its much easier on mobile.

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

> Here is mine, ive since added a third but I have,
> 
> 3x Animal plastics T8
> 2x Herpstat 2's (had the 2 cages for a while before the third so I didn't think to get the 4, although I kind of prefer 2x2)
> 3x RBI 40 watt heat panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking tanks. Can't wait to see the finished product of the one your working on.

----------


## BFT12890

> thanks *BFT12890* just getting used to posting on pc,its much easier on mobile.


No problem, you did everything right except you used the wrong link.

----------


## BFT12890

> Nice looking tanks. Can't wait to see the finished product of the one your working on.


Thanks! here is a better picture (plus a nosey ball python ;] )



And all 3



I have a towel on the top because the hog island has a intense post feeding response so I cover his enclosure otherwise he likes to hiss and occasionally strike. silly boas

And of course my little humidor on top as well

----------


## Jackie

Our room, no racks... Yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## astrejlau

We custom made our full acrylic tank out of a cheap bookshelf to save on space and add more functionality to our small nyc apartment, and it doubles as a bookshelf and flat file! It was costly but ultimately worth it, and it works great! We really needed a full acrylic since it gets really cold in the winter here and our starter glass wasn't cutting it no matter what we did. Our snake is finally showing a normal sleep pattern and seems so much more comfortable and calm. He's still a really active climber, only now he isn't trying to escape constantly. He loves hanging out and resting on his new sticks!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-22-2013),_alykoz_ (01-20-2014)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

> Looks good for just getting started
> 
> EDIT: embedded it brah


Wow i love that room. Once the kids are out of the house ill have my own reptile room.... If the wife allows. Lol

----------


## Spencer88

finished doing this today... simple and works very well so far.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> finished doing this today... simple and works very well so far.


Man the snakes must be having one heck of a time adjusting to being upside down!


Sent From an Enclosure

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (12-07-2013),_Shann_ (12-07-2013)

----------


## Spencer88

> Man the snakes must be having one heck of a time adjusting to being upside down!
> 
> 
> Sent From an Enclosure


What do you mean?

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

> Man the snakes must be having one heck of a time adjusting to being upside down!
> 
> 
> Sent From an Enclosure


Lmao,I'd definitely think so also

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

I use to have oscars and p cus back I the day in. 55 gallon..awesome fish,oscars are real,but I fed them live. D thigh wound up getting sick,Jo ate raw id h to clean the tan,didn't help


> A few of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Expensive hobby

> What do you mean?


Picture was upside down lpl


Sent From an Enclosure

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (12-07-2013)

----------


## Spencer88

> Picture was upside down lpl
> 
> 
> Sent From an Enclosure



strange, shows correct here.

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

> strange, shows correct here.


The pic i saw was upside down as well

----------


## Firemaniv

> ok cool. cant wait to see it finished. I love seeing what other people create! You were asking earlier about attachind an UTH to wood? It looks like you have wood working skills so this is what you do! ... on the bottom of the cage cut out a hole 1" smaller than a ceramic tile. ( I use a 16"x16" tile) I cut the hole to 15"x15" and then route the tile into the remaining 1/2" surrounding the hole so you have a 1/2" lip all the way around the hole to where the tile is flush with the INSIDE of the enclosure. Then silicone the tile onto that lip. When that dries cover the whole floor with laminate and you have a perfectly waterproof spot on the floor that you can attach a UTH to the outside and the ceramic transfers the heat perfectly to the inside with very little heat loss!. There you have it, from one custom cage builder to the next! Did you check out a pic of my set up?



Hey would this method work on a Melamine enclosure made out of the melamine shelving from Lowes/ home depot etc and since the tile is sealed in with the silicone would you still need to put the laminate down?
Thanks

----------


## dgring

> Um, pretty sure I'd get an infraction if I showed you guys my rack...:p


Dont you have a daughter on here?

----------


## BrandiR

> Dont you have a daughter on here?


Yeah, Doolittle!  Did you miss the lesson in Parenting 101 where you relinquish your right to a sense of humor when you have children?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dgring

> Yeah, Doolittle!  Did you miss the lesson in Parenting 101 where you relinquish your right to a sense of humor when you have children?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Just a joke :Smile:

----------


## patientz3ro

> not exactly a rack but it does say rack or tank. Here is one of mine!


Just... Wow! That's freakin EPIC!

Here's my python palace. Completely climate controlled. Temps, humidity, lighting... It's all automated. One thing I'm really proud of, there's not a single wire, hose, or anything visible. Even the probes inside are tucked out of view.



Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------

_norwegn113_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## Grim8899



----------


## sunshinenorcas

Talis tank


Argos tank within a tank. She figured out how to climb into the ceiling of the enclosure so shes in a critter keeper while I figure out what to do


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dnkreptiles



----------


## katrina.hobbs.12

We built this for our new snake


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_patientz3ro_ (01-26-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Just finished this yesterday:
Stack of four 4x2x1 enclosures








I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## Firemaniv

My current tank for my bp. However, I am about to build a new melamine enclosure. So my bp  is about to get a new and better home.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## RuGGeR

My humble little collection...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

> My humble little collection...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mixed FB rack nice. Bet that set you back a pretty penny!

I'd love to get the 66-6! That would be a space saver for my boas and retic growouts
I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## RuGGeR

It is actually an ARS combined Rack... Want to get a FB rack soon if the guys responds to me promptly.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

> It is actually an ARS combined Rack... Want to get a FB rack soon if the guys responds to me promptly.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ARS racks are very similar tho if I'm not mistaken. But there is a price difference right?


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

> 


are those wine bottles? and do you hand fill each one of those?  and does this make you a busy guy?

----------


## Expensive hobby

Lol someone needs a watering system


I like my Dubstep to go Wop Wop Wop Wop

----------

_SteveySingle_ (02-20-2014)

----------


## KING JAMES

Just from what I can see that is 103 tubs+ Imagine filling all those bottles... I only have 10 tubs that are not hooked up to the auto waterer and I think filling those bottles sucks LOL

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

> Just from what I can see that is 103 tubs+ Imagine filling all those bottles... I only have 10 tubs that are not hooked up to the auto waterer and I think filling those bottles sucks LOL


I have five and i dread it 
ME <~~~lazy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Aww I'm late to the party  :Sad:  

Here are my racks

----------


## Mr. Misha

Here's my T12 setup. It's split with a RHP on each side and THG heat tape in the middle. Everything is controlled by a Herpstat 4.



Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

Showcase Cages

The top enclosure is for Shayna, my 1 1/2 year old Female Albino Spider Ball (see her pictured below). The bottom is for my 3 female leopard geckos. These measure 48" long X 24" deep X 18" high. 









Here is a picture of the enclosure for George, my Bearded Dragon. His measures 60" X 24" X 24."

----------


## PufferManMike

Here is my setup . It's a 40 breeder with 2 under tank heaters controlled by my herpstat 2 and a lamp for ambient temp . I really want to figure out a way to do away with the lamp altogether but I have not been able to figure out a way to keep the ambient temp up without it . If anyone has an idea about that please share .

----------


## Wes



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Doggey75_ (02-26-2014),_Expensive hobby_ (02-26-2014),onthefritz (12-02-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> 


Omg I love this!! Some vision cages and racks on the other side  :Smile:  so organized and just awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Wes_ (02-26-2014)

----------


## patientz3ro

> Here is my setup . It's a 40 breeder with 2 under tank heaters controlled by my herpstat 2 and a lamp for ambient temp . I really want to figure out a way to do away with the lamp altogether but I have not been able to figure out a way to keep the ambient temp up without it . If anyone has an idea about that please share .


Not sure how wide that is, but ExoTerra has canopies that are 3ft. It doesn't completely eliminate the lamp, but it does make it really clean looking.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## PufferManMike

Thanks ill have to look that up. Right now I have two pieces of plexi 12x17 in the tank frame under the screen top and that helped a ton . I looks like I will only be able to do away with the lamp in the summer though. . 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

My new enclosure next to the old one. Setting it up, moving my bp over, and using the new storage/display space.


Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyByrd

> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


I am super curious about this one!  It looks like a basic book shelf with tubs on it.  How is it heated?  I don't see any lights, or cords or anything!  I would really LOVE to set something like this up and (if I can) maybe I could actually get a few more snakes.   :Smile:

----------


## Red123

The BP's live in these two. Messy because its the kids bedroom.


Leopard Geckos in the bottom one and top one and western hognose in the middle one, hognose has now moved to a larger one and she is a monster. Again sorry about the mess but its the kids bedroom.


Schneider skink in this one


These ones house corn and milk snake, another schneider and the glass exo terra is a crested gecko. In the tubs are GALS, dubia roach and a chaco golden knee tarantula.


One on the right is a 6 x 2 x 2 and houses my BCI x BCC.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-17-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-17-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Just got these today. Custom built rack each tub is 6'x3'x1.5' and obviously 3 tubs total.

Gonna house a few of my bigger retics and anacondas. Gonna try to get another set and stack em 6 tubs high.

I can literally open the tubs up all the way extended, and stand on the outside front lip with no issues. I'm about 185 lbs give or take.





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------

_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-17-2014)

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

> Just got these today. Custom built rack each tub is 6'x3'x1.5' and obviously 3 tubs total.
> 
> Gonna house a few of my bigger retics and anacondas. Gonna try to get another set and stack em 6 tubs high.
> 
> I can literally open the tubs up all the way extended, and stand on the outside front lip with no issues. I'm about 185 lbs give or take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the big gaps?

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Why the big gaps?


I'm not 100% sure why, but I'm 100% sure that the big gaps are gonna dissappear lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## Gouzman

> This one is 3'x2'x18". 
> 
> I like to keep display cages:
> Boa cage: 6'x4'x3'
> 
> Gecko cage:
> 
> Other boa cage:
> 
> ...


That is the best gecko cage I have ever seen. Well done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_I-KandyReptiles_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Big gaps disappeared!
And tubs got filled







Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## Divinity

I've been through every one of these pages and wanted to say that all of your setups/enclosures/racks etc. are amazing.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> That is the best gecko cage I have ever seen. Well done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!! It was super easy to make. Really messy though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Gtp cage. 

A 18x18x24 exo terra




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gouzman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## leylaraks

Here's mine!  Pretty new setup (less than a week)...love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ZodiacGG

my 1st rack for hatchlings.

Having this made now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Paul_Woods93

just thought I'd add my tank lol

----------

